# To add or not to add



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got 12 amanos residig in my 10g QT tank. They were bought with the idea that they would go into my planted discus tank. But seeing their size when i got them I have been hesitating to add them to the tank. The tank is fairly heavily planted with some bigger pieces of driftwood and some rocks. My tank right now is home to:

4 - discus (1 @ 3", 3 @ +5")
8 - rummynose
4 - harlequin rasboras
2 - sterbia cory
4 - calico BN's
2 - L201's
3 - GBR

I was thinking that dropping the amanos in later at night after the fish are 'sleeping' so they aren't seen as food would be a good idea. So, my question is this, would they make it or become an expensive snack?

Please post a reason for the way you vote. Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Chuck 'em in there. Do or die.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, so far 2 others think they will end up a snack.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimp = GBR snack..........guaranteed!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's a fairly bare tank, I would say snack too, but since Daniel says it's fairly heavily planted, I think they'll be ok. I'm sure there may be a few casualties though.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I need to take a picture and post it. Maybe if I have enough time tonight after assembling the stand for hoolagal.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Whats a GBR?



Embersmom said:


> Shrimp = GBR snack..........guaranteed!!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

GBR = German Blue Rams.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

heavily planted?it will be a game of hide and seek,predator and prey, predator will win Discus and GBR for sure


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

How big are your amanos? I know Richard mentioned somewhere a while back that adult amanos are too big for GBRs. Don't know about the discus though.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The amanos are about 1" in length, some a bit bigger. I got these guys from Mykiss through Charles. Not adults yet I don't think. This is the first time I have had shrimp.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I have amanos with angels. Once and a while the will chase one but they never catch up to it! No Discus experience though.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

t-bore said:


> I have amanos with angels. Once and a while the will chase one but they never catch up to it! No Discus experience though.


They are pretty fast swimmers. I love watching them just appear when i drop in some sinking pellets.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

sounds like they'll be a snack... but then again you never know if they got lots of hiding places.

I know someone that has a small convict cichlid in a piranha tank. It's been in ther for months and has turned in to a bully nipping at the tails of then much much larger piranhas and darting away to hide before they can even turn around!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a shot of my tank. There is a number of hiding spots. Any more opinions on this?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Here's a shot of my tank. There is a number of hiding spots. Any more opinions on this?


Some will definitely survive short term. Long term it's a bit questionable. Where the plants are densest, the shrimp will congregate. If you have some moss in there it would help. Unfortunately moss is a detritus trap, so you may not want that in a discus tank (I threw it all out in my 125 for that reason - it was always full of pleco and cichlid poop).


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

There is some moss, but not a lot of it. And yeah, it does catch everything.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted NO. The slow ones will be snack. Only the fastest and strongest ones will survive!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> I voted NO. The slow ones will be snack. Only the fastest and strongest ones will survive!


Yeah, I am beginning to think they will be going into the 15g I am doing for my desk at work. Still, would be neat to see them in the big tank.


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I have amanos in a fairly bare tank with rams. No problem. Might depend on the appetite of your rams specifically tho.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The rams are pretty good eaters, but they are very well fed. Usually fed around 4 times a day.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted that they'll be fine. I have 6-7 amanos in with a tank with a fly river turtle, discus and torpedo barbs and I see the shrimp from time to time. My tank is very lightly planted with Vals and Java Fern.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> I voted that they'll be fine. I have 6-7 amanos in with a tank with a fly river turtle, discus and torpedo barbs and I see the shrimp from time to time. My tank is very lightly planted with Vals and Java Fern.


Good to know. I am still trying to decide. I keep flipping back and forth. Just like the voting says, its basically 50/50 what will happen. How long do amanos take to grow? I could always wait a bit longer before transfering them if I decide to.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The males don't grow much bigger than 3/4" while the females can get well over an inch. But they grow pretty slowly.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had amanos with adult discus in a moderately planted tank for over 4 years. I rarely see the amanos, only around water change time. A few are missing - one took a flying leap, the others??? I say if they are domestic discus, you'll have an excellent chance. Wild caught - more iffy.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

MIne are all domestics. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i remember my amanos looked like litt preawns when they were full grown..
close to 2".


----------

